# internet access



## petepub (Oct 28, 2008)

We are going to France and portugal in the new year for a couple of months in our motor home for the first time. How can I get access to the internet if I take my laptop. I have been told that I need 3g? what is that. 
I am not very upto date on computers but can work my way around them eventually.

Thanks Peter 
:?


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

We assume your lappy is WiFi enabled, if not you will have to buy yourself a dongle to pick up free or even pay for Wifi signals that are around if you look for them. 

We have a Spanish Vodafone mobile modem which is pay as you go, but will only work in Spain. It apparently can be unlocked to take sim cards from other countries but not gone down that road yet.

It is easy to install, no CD just follow simple on screen instructions, as long as you can receive even the lowest Vodafone signal you will be up and running at Broadband speed - beware you have to be careful of usage, great ffor browsing, emails etc, but download pictures and it´s very expensive.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spanish dongle*

Hi

What is the price of the Spanish dongle, costs to surf etc and also, do you need a Spanish address etc in order to buy one?

Russell


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

You only need a Spanish address if you take out contract, reason we went pay as you go. 

When we bought it last year it was €119 but people we recommended it to here on the site bought there's a couple of weeks ago for €59 which includes your first €18 of credit - but beware if you let that run out before topping up you will be charged OFF your NEXT top up at something daft like €2 per MB.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sonesta sorted out something and used her laptop alot whilst in Portugal but she would have to post all the info as I haven't a clue.

I only used my laptop on a couple of caravan sites that had wi fi such as the Hotel Regio in Salamanca and the site at Evora.

We met a lovely couple whilst we were in Salamanca and bless her she thought that with a 3 dongle bought from Phones 4 U at £10 a month she could use it all over Europe  I quickly told her not to use it..........she didn't realise that the free coverage was in the UK (and Italy).


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Forget 119. Spain Internet is free in big Mac's , And Internet cafes are cheap .2€ hr, campsites ect , most towns have Free wi-fi. 
How much Internet will you want ? not everday/week, Portugal same and all towns have free wi-fi Internet Available .


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

A lot of these Wifi access points are not secure, if you, like us do on line banking using this method and even Internet cafes is not suitable, the Internet cafe connections are only as secure as the owner is honest!


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry I disagree with Castaway. Provided the web site you log on to is secure, which you can tell if the address is https: etc, not http:, then everything you put in is encrypted from the browser and only decrypted when safely at the other end. The data could not be decyphered by anyone copying the transmission. The key used for the encryption is only valid for that one transaction, so anyone else using the computer subsequently could also not see what you have done.

The banks are OK for this.

So you can use free wifi for banking safely - non secure sites, ie those with just http at the start, are another matter!

You are more at risk of someone looking over your shoulder!


----------



## petepub (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. Looks like we will be dinning on Mcdonalds a lot.  
peter


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Spanish dongle*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the price of the Spanish dongle, costs to surf etc and also, do you need a Spanish address etc in order to buy one?
> 
> Russell


Russell, please see table of rates for Spain Prepay. We do monthly unlimited which might seem expensive, but when you factor in a reliable Skype connection it is not that bad. Almost every time you go past the Vodafone shop here somebody is buying one.

Básico 19 € 150MB 3 months C BAS

Avanzado 39 € 400MB 3 Months C AVA

Premium 59 € 1GB 3 Months C PRE

Weekly 29 € Ilimitado** 7days C SEM

Fortnight 39 € Ilimitado** 15 days C QUI

Monthly 59 € Ilimitado** 1 monthly C MES


----------

